# WOTW 4/26 Edition



## justallan (Apr 26, 2016)

I know it's not near Sunday, but what the heck!
How about some old west sayings? Although I dug these up on the net, I do know what each one means.
1) Barking at a knot
2) Barrel Fever
3) Coffee Boiler
4) Shet
5) Thumb Buster


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 26, 2016)

I had to look 2 up....Shet. and Coffee boiler...
Although I'm a damn yankee, the rest I'm kind of aware of...

1) Barking at a knot...useless
2) Barrel Fever..cabin fever?
3) Coffee Boiler..x
4) Shet..x
5) Thumb Buster..pistola


----------



## Jim Beam (Apr 26, 2016)

justallan said:


> I know it's not near Sunday, but what the heck!
> How about some old west sayings? Although I dug these up on the net, I do know what each one means.
> 1) Barking at a knot
> 2) Barrel Fever
> ...



Is a coffee boiler the same thing as a dough beater?


----------



## justallan (Apr 26, 2016)

I'll give it a couple days to see what folks come up with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 26, 2016)

Good ones Allan! I know thumb buster, can make an educated guess at a couple more......


----------



## DKMD (Apr 26, 2016)

I've never heard of any of this shet...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## justallan (Apr 26, 2016)

Tony said:


> Good ones Allan! I know thumb buster, can make an educated guess at a couple more......


Well let's hear your educated guesses.


----------



## Tony (Apr 26, 2016)

justallan said:


> Well let's hear your educated guesses.



Barking at a knot would be the same as barking up a tree, basically wasting your time.

Shet, I think, is short /slang for sheriff.


----------



## justallan (Apr 26, 2016)

To be fair the word "shet" would be more in the line of pronunciation than than what I'd call slang.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 27, 2016)

justallan said:


> To be fair the word "shet" would be more in the line of pronunciation than than what I'd call slang.



As in:

_Q: Why doesn't anyone want to sit next to Henry?

A: I think it's because he shet himself.

_

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## justallan (Apr 27, 2016)

Well this has been seen a few times without many guesses, so I'll give up the answers.
1) Bark at a Knot=Useless
2) Barrel Fever=Drunken hangover
3) Coffee Boiler=Someone that's pretty much useless but you can't get rid of them, so they get put on coffee duty and get little respect.
4) Shet=Shut, as in shet the door
5) Thumb Buster=A single action pistol.
We'll say @ripjack13 gets to dig up the next WOTW.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 28, 2016)

DKMD said:


> As in:
> 
> _Q: Why doesn't anyone want to sit next to Henry?
> 
> ...



Well done, boner, well done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 28, 2016)

justallan said:


> Well this has been seen a few times without many guesses, so I'll give up the answers.
> 1) Bark at a Knot=Useless
> 2) Barrel Fever=Drunken hangover
> 3) Coffee Boiler=Someone that's pretty much useless but you can't get rid of them, so they get put on coffee duty and get little respect.
> ...



Sounds good to smee....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 28, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Sounds good to smee....



Smee I know that one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (May 1, 2016)

justallan said:


> ...
> 5) Thumb Buster=A single action pistol.
> ...



I was certain this wasn't going to be the same thing as a thumb-splitter -- the mantis shrimp, given its nickname because of the damage it can inflict if you leave your fingers in range.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

